# Michelle Hunziker (Bikini) On the Beach in Miami 04.06.2012 (x112)



## Mandalorianer (5 Juni 2012)

​

thx Preppie


----------



## beachkini (5 Juni 2012)

Einen schönen Body hat sie ja, aber kann sie überhaupt nicht leiden. Wenn ich jetzt noch sehe das sie sich ernsthaft am Strand schminkt, dann weiß ich auch warum das so ist. Damit ist sie endgültig in einer Schublade und da kommt sie auch nicht mehr heraus...Damit ist mein Ansehen für sie noch weiter gesunken


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2012)

Michelle ist ne geile Sau :thumbup:


----------



## ConradGo (5 Juni 2012)

Michelle ist Hammer ,schöne Bilder :thumbup::thx:


----------



## elwe (5 Juni 2012)

Ich bin begeistert! Michelle ist eine Schönheit.


----------



## achim0081500 (5 Juni 2012)

ich find sie geil


----------



## MetalFan (5 Juni 2012)

Hammer!


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Juni 2012)

Mir gefällt was ich hier sehe! Danke


----------



## Joker3112 (5 Juni 2012)

Der Oberhammer!
:thumbup:


----------



## geniesser1 (5 Juni 2012)

Danke für Michelle. immer wieder eine heiße Braut


----------



## FatChris (5 Juni 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> Einen schönen Body hat sie ja, aber kann sie überhaupt nicht leiden. Wenn ich jetzt noch sehe das sie sich ernsthaft am Strand schminkt, dann weiß ich auch warum das so ist. Damit ist sie endgültig in einer Schublade und da kommt sie auch nicht mehr heraus...Damit ist mein Ansehen für sie noch weiter gesunken



Wieso denn in der thread rein schauen wenn du sie nicht magst?


----------



## schakkis04 (5 Juni 2012)

wow!


----------



## luuckystar (6 Juni 2012)

super bilder


----------



## Leonardo2010 (6 Juni 2012)

Danke für die traumhafte Michelle Hunziker !!


----------



## luuckystar (6 Juni 2012)

vielen Dank für Michelle


----------



## SusieW (7 Juni 2012)

Michelle ist schön und hat eine extrem gute Figur. Nur sprechen sollte sie nicht...


----------



## N8Krab (7 Juni 2012)

Ohne Worte!


----------



## power72 (10 Juni 2012)

Geil, geiler , michelle :d


----------



## tmadaxe (10 Juni 2012)

Normalerweise nicht meine Altersklasse, aber bei der Hammerfrau mach ich glatt ne Ausnahme!!


----------



## cameltoeman (11 Juni 2012)

wow,nice


----------



## chini72 (11 Juni 2012)

Affen-Titten-Geil!!


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

vielen dank.


----------



## undersubzero (10 Okt. 2012)

best ever. THX !


----------



## saibar (20 Okt. 2012)

wahnsinnsfrau


----------



## Bowes (26 Mai 2015)

*Dankeschön für die tolle *


----------

